# Review: JET Hybrid Table Saw JPS-10



## rodneyh

I bought the same saw (upgraded from a very old Jet) about a year ago, and love it. I cut quite a bit of heavy (8/4) oak with mine, and it handles it fine. It required a good thin kerf blade to do it though. The little blade changing button is useless on mine, as something gets jammed up with sawdust.


----------



## ShipWreck

I thought the newer Jet "Pro Shop" came with a riving knife? Regardless…........you bought a sweet machine. Have fun with it,

John


----------



## Cato

Congrats on your new TS.

Nice to have a saw that is well built and has a good fence on it. Makes woodworking so much more fun not to have to hassle with the critical cuts.

Lot of woodworkers in VA and NC area where I live have Jet Proshop or cabinet saws and are very happy with the quality and service of their product.


----------



## Rb12

John, you are correct the new ones do have a riving knife. This was an unused floor model of the prior version without the riving knife and as such came assembled and was 30% off.


----------



## PaulHWood

I have the Ridgid 4512 and even if you had a home depot around, I doubt you could put your hands on it. In the several I have been to, they do not have it set up, only in the box.

Mine is is a little over 6 months and in for a pullry replacement. Kept coming loose and the set screw seemed to be busted during assembly. Problem appeared under heavier load of dadoing.

Good luck with the saw


----------



## PurpLev

great review.

When I was in the market for a saw this was my go-to choice. unfortunately it was over my budget at the time, and ended up with something else. but always remembered it was a solid saw bar none.


----------



## Rb12

I am sure Home Depot and Lowes are trying to maximize floor space for as many tools as possible and I am sure they have people who spend extensive time studying who buys what and how man of such and such sell based on having a floor model out, but I find it unfortunate that, at least in Michigan, more and more of these stores have entirely pulled larger tools from the showroom floor if you will. Sure makes it tough to touch and play with any larger woodworking equipment when I am in the market.

Actually, I was even disappointed with Rockler's in-store selection. Really they had a Sawstop and then just pushed the Festool rail system (like a panel saw). The on-hand stock and knowledge of those at Woodcraft was quite refreshing.


----------



## ShipWreck

Rb12, I remember seeing one of these JPS-10s up close….I think it was at (woodCraft?). I was really impressed with this machine. Everything about it just looked rugged.


----------



## jmos

Congrats!

I've got the same saw (52" though) and I'm very happy with it. The little blade change button on mine is also worthless; doesn't actually hold. I do strongly recommend thin kerf blades; I just changed over and it's like a new saw. Much better performance.

Please let me know if you find an after market riving knife for this saw, I haven't been able to find one. The BORK will not work due to the design of the saw. I just ordered a Shark Guard to replace the stock splitter/guard. I like to use the guard, but it is a bit of a pain to swap every time I use my crosscut sled. I'd like a riving knife, but no luck so far.

Enjoy the saw!


----------



## KenBry

I too have this saw look at my blog to see how i built an extension table for it. My blade change button works flawlessly. Just make sure your saw blade is all the way up and rotate the blade till the button engages the arbor then make sure it's all the way up again.

Are you guys all running on120v or 220v?


----------



## jmos

120v.

My button slips as soon as I apply force on the wrench even engaged exactly as you describe. At least they also provided the wrench and not just the button.


----------



## KenBry

I have been tempted to switch mine to 240v (220) so I could get the extra Power out of it.

As for the blade, how tight are you on that auger nut? You don't have to really tighten it to tight since the saw blade spins in a tightening fashion the nut shouldn't loosen up. Just a little tightness will do ya.

I would love to see a picture of the Riving knife unless it's the same splitter and guard set up as my 2 year old saw has.


----------



## Rb12

I have mine wired at 120v. I have never used it at 240, but I have a hard time imagining it would be that much better. Then again, if I had the skill set to do it myself, I probably would  I have wired new breakers into the box before, but under some good supervision. Otherwise, I will stick with running new outlets, dimmers and light fixtures and leave the rest of it to the experts.

I put on a Dewalt thin kerf blade on mine. The factory provided blade was ok, but will likely be relegated to ripping duty on the miter saw at some point. I have been happy with Dewalt

Interesting about the BORK riving knife not working. Oh well. TBH, having a riving knife or not was not a huge selling point to me.


----------



## Dewshan

Great review! I got this saw about a month ago and I am not regretting my purchase. I checked the blade with a digital gauge and a new sanding disk and it was half of one thousandth true to the miter slot. So I would consider that dead on from the factory!


----------



## NormG

Congrats on the saw upgrade


----------



## Iggles88

I have this saw if you are interested I can post pics of the riving knife i just have to take them, if not I won't bother . Great review the saw was the best decision I've made concerning my tools.


----------

